# Netzwerk-Performance



## C-H (16. April 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe hier im Netzwerk derbe Performance-Probleme. Das Netz besteht aus 10 Arbeitsplätzen einem Server und 2 Routern.

Ich möchte jetzt mal das Netz durchmessen. Um den Durchsatz zu messen möchte ich das Tool netio verwenden, auf welches ich durch google-Recherche gestoßen bin. Kennt das jemand? Kennt jemand was besseres (vorzugsweise mit grafischer Oberfläche) für Windows?

Dann möchte ich noch die Kabel testen. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen: Wie mache ich das am geschicktesten? Ich muß ja bestimmte Adern auf der einen "Seite" des Kabels verbinden und auf der Anderen messen. Welche muss ich da verbinden und gibt es einen so etwas wie einen "Adapter"? 
Dann: Wieviel Widerstand darf ein Kabel max. haben? Das längste Kabel schätze ich auf etwa 30 Meter. Hab' sie nicht selbst verlegt.

Gibt es noch etwas was ich anschauen sollte? Hab' von Netzwerk keine Ahnung, aber damit noch die meiste von allen ;-)

Danke schon mal!


----------



## sexmagic (16. April 2007)

Das soll ein ziemlich gutes Programm sein, nutzt ein bekannter der ne IT Firma besitzt.

http://www.gfisoftware.de/de/lannetscan/


----------

